# Play Groups



## FamilyJ (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi,

My family and I are looking to move to the Silver Coast area in the near future. We are planning a trip next week to look at possible areas and properties. Is anyone able to recommend areas that have children play groups. Our daughter is not yet one but I would love to be able to attend play groups with her and meet other children of all nationalities and mothers in this area. Many thanks x


----------

